# National Real Estate Solutions



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

I get a call the other day Form national real estate solutions to do work for them. Has
anyone done work for them and are they any good.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I took a job from them in December. I invoiced them on 12/22 ... I just got payment today in the mail. So 2 months out on payment.


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

yea the slow pay seems part of the deal now or until you get established with a national. Im curious they say they have a lot of work in my area. I am just kind of Leary as these company's pop all over.


----------



## WestTn (Dec 3, 2014)

How are their prices?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

pricing is horrible, if you get paid at all, did a $100 secure on a home and never got paid.. did it hurt me no, but if they don't pay on $100 then they will prob not pay for a larger jobs.. not a trust worthy company. main client is altisource if that tells anything.


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

They called me today...I pressed "delete message" after I heard the name


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

This is Vectra...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had a broker ask us to go thru them to complete some roof repairs. I declined but passed it on to a sub. That was early April. As of today, they haven't returned a single email since he submitted his invoice and photos and no return calls each time he contacts them and starts his story all over to a different rep. Says he sent them an past due invoice with a late fee this time. Lol.
He isn't a hack and I saw the work.
He's ticked at me but understands why I don't "take their money" anymore.


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

Horrible company with even worse pricing.


----------



## MidnightMaintenance (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry to bring back a old post but has anyone had any more experiences with them?
does anyone have a pricing sheet for them?


im desperately looking to get away from one of my clients and move on to bigger and better pricing. i see someone said 100$ secure... i get less then 60$ at best with the company i work with currently. 31$ for a "rekey" and 12$ for a lock box... the damn box cost 11$ to start with! lol


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

MidnightMaintenance said:


> Sorry to bring back a old post but has anyone had any more experiences with them?
> does anyone have a pricing sheet for them?
> 
> 
> im desperately looking to get away from one of my clients and move on to bigger and better pricing. i see someone said 100$ secure... i get less then 60$ at best with the company i work with currently. 31$ for a "rekey" and 12$ for a lock box... the damn box cost 11$ to start with! lol


Regardless of the pay, be prepared to wait over 60 days to get a check.


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

MidnightMaintenance said:


> Sorry to bring back a old post but has anyone had any more experiences with them?
> does anyone have a pricing sheet for them?
> 
> 
> im desperately looking to get away from one of my clients and move on to bigger and better pricing. i see someone said 100$ secure... i get less then 60$ at best with the company i work with currently. 31$ for a "rekey" and 12$ for a lock box... the damn box cost 11$ to start with! lol


Why not find customers that work for the price you set, instead of settling for what some cubicle gopher thinks is a "fair" price? 

as a hint, those customers are easier to find if you look outside of the bank owned real estate world


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

charge back said:


> Why not find customers that work for the price you set, instead of settling for what some cubicle gopher thinks is a "fair" price?
> 
> as a hint, those customers are easier to find if you look outside of the bank owned real estate world


Cubicle gopher😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## equitypres (Jan 17, 2017)

I did work for NRES back in October - debris removal, tarped the roof, wint, initial clean and initial grass. Have not received a dime from them and they now ignore my calls and emails. In the process of filing a mechanic's lien to attempt to retrieve my payment. I would obviously recommend not working with this company.


----------



## Payup (Feb 7, 2014)

*Late Pay*

They currently are very very very late on pay I am getting the office shuffle from person to person when i can get a hold of them got a bad feeling with as much as is owed to me. See them advertising for help mainly cause they are not paying the help they have same old game.


----------



## equitypres (Jan 17, 2017)

*Nres*



Payup said:


> They currently are very very very late on pay I am getting the office shuffle from person to person when i can get a hold of them got a bad feeling with as much as is owed to me. See them advertising for help mainly cause they are not paying the help they have same old game.


Sorry to hear you are dealing with this too - if I am able to figure out any kind of resolution I will let you know what works. As it stands it looks like I have to start the lien process and hopefully that will get their attention.


----------

